# What would be the preferred Auto Transmission Oil change interval for late E39



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

I know BMW says our trainy oil is life time, but my mechanic told me to change it. What is your opinion?


----------



## rph74 (Dec 27, 2003)

My mechanic said the same thing, he recommended to change the fluid every 40k. He added that replacement of the tranny is $5400 for a rebuilt one. He said that there is a special filling procedure, is anyone else aware of what this procedure is?


----------



## collin40 (Dec 20, 2004)

I changed mine at 70,000 miles and have been having problems with the transmission ever since. What is the procedure for changing the oil?


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

collin40 said:


> I changed mine at 70,000 miles and have been having problems with the transmission ever since. What is the procedure for changing the oil?


I was told, if you have not changed the A/T fluid after 50K, you're better off not to touch it at all.


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Bearcat said:


> I was told, if you have not changed the A/T fluid after 50K, you're better off not to touch it at all.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I can't believe some of the old wives tales out there.

Automatic transmissions need to have their fluids changed - just like anything mechanical out there. As the transmission works, and generates heat, you are going to get sludge build up around the valve body. That can lead to harsher / less responsive gear changes and eventually screw up the tranny.

When mfrs say "lifetime" the assumption is that majority of the folks out there are leasing and don't keep their cars around past 50K miles anyway. Up to 100K miles is what mfrs consider "lifetime". The auto transmissions on our bmw's and mb's last longer than most domestics because the tranny has a much larger oil capacity and the oil is of VERY specific quality and characteristics.

If you want to keep your car longer than that, you should be changing your auto transmission fluid every 5 years or 80,000 miles - whichever comes first. But you must do it with the right tools, the right fluid measurement tools, the right filter kits, and most importantly the right lubricant. It is NOT a recommended DIY in my opinion unless you have all the tools and right parts at your disposal.

So NO, you don't have to change it every 40K or 50k miles like you would a Toyota or a Chevy, but YES, if you are keeping the car, you should be changing it before 100K miles.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

roadie said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I can't believe some of the old wives tales out there.
> /......./
> So NO, you don't have to change it every 40K or 50k miles like you would a Toyota or a Chevy, but YES, if you are keeping the car, you should be changing it before 100K miles.





> I changed mine at 70,000 miles and have been having problems with the transmission ever since. What is the procedure for changing the oil?


So where would you go to do it? Would you trust the technicians at your local BMW dealership?

I feel very uncomfortable trusting the guys at the dealership. They didn't struck me as being very good so far...


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

MatWiz said:


> So where would you go to do it? Would you trust the technicians at your local BMW dealership?
> 
> I feel very uncomfortable trusting the guys at the dealership. They didn't struck me as being very good so far...


You have to be more specific than that. Are you saying all BMW dealer techs are incompetent? So you're 'uncomfortable' with your techs, so should all the other owners on this forum not trust the dealer too?

So perhaps you've had bad experiences with your dealer techs?

If you really dislike your dealer techs, then think of it this way - if you're NOT a hardcore DIY guy, the dealer is the lesser of all evils and that's your best alternative unless you have an indy shop that you have verified has ALL the right tools and fluids


----------



## YeaYeaYea (Feb 11, 2004)

The repair advisor in Roundel magazine said that ATF should be changed every 30,000 miles. BMW automatics are notorious for breaking down before 100,000 miles, so preventive maintenance is worth the extra effort. I suppose driving patterns affect transmission life (gridlock vs. open freeway)

The transmission repair was the most significant failure in my last BMW. In my new one, I will do the ATF change at 30,000 miles and hopefully prolong transmission life.


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

YeaYeaYea said:


> The repair advisor in Roundel magazine said that ATF should be changed every 30,000 miles. BMW automatics are notorious for breaking down before 100,000 miles, so preventive maintenance is worth the extra effort. I suppose driving patterns affect transmission life (gridlock vs. open freeway)
> 
> The transmission repair was the most significant failure in my last BMW. In my new one, I will do the ATF change at 30,000 miles and hopefully prolong transmission life.


It has a lot to do with the year and model of the car. This is NOT a universal thing. Changing transmission fluid at 30K mile intervals sounds ridiculous for a BMW newer than a 1999 model year.

I understand that on a BMW 3 series, the auto tranny is sourced from General Motors so that may need more frequent intervals, but on a Getrag or ZF built transmission in a 2000+ Model Year BMW, 80K intervals is enough.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

YeaYeaYea said:


> The repair advisor in Roundel magazine said that ATF should be changed every 30,000 miles. BMW automatics are notorious for breaking down before 100,000 miles, so preventive maintenance is worth the extra effort. I suppose driving patterns affect transmission life (gridlock vs. open freeway)
> 
> The transmission repair was the most significant failure in my last BMW. In my new one, I will do the ATF change at 30,000 miles and hopefully prolong transmission life.


Saw that too, and had it changed in my 01 540 at 30k. I now think this is unnecessarily early...(esp. at the $350+ the dealer charges to change tranny and diff). Since BMW recommends 15k service intervals, I would think 45k or 60k would be much more reasonable interval.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

*to do, or not to do. That is the question.*

I just spoke with a Service Advisor today and he said it should be changed every 60K. 
Cost is $140. That is not expensive at all.
I have 110k on my car. Never changed the fluid. Should I do it?


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

MatWiz said:


> I just spoke with a Service Advisor today and he said it should be changed every 60K.
> Cost is $140. That is not expensive at all.
> I have 110k on my car. Never changed the fluid. Should I do it?


At 110k miles, you might want to do a full flush instead of just fluid change, someone on another board had it done at B&G (a chain tranny shop), but they filled it with B&G fluid. I would stick with BMW fluid.

I'm thinking doing the same on my 99 528iT, it has 102k miles now.


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

most are gm and dropping like flies at a picnic.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> At 110k miles, you might want to do a full flush instead of just fluid change, someone on another board had it done at B&G (a chain tranny shop), but they filled it with B&G fluid. I would stick with BMW fluid.
> 
> I'm thinking doing the same on my 99 528iT, it has 102k miles now.


OK. You first. 

I was considering doing it at a dealership that does that regularly. That SA said each 60K at the time of inspection 2. Chances are they are doing it to all their E39, so mayby they figured it out by now :dunno: I will check how many they do per week and take it from there, I guess.

"Full flush vs. just fluid change"? If they change it, doesn't it all flushes out anyway? Or are you talking about running something like a gunk disolving fluids thru it first?


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I believe B&G runs a vacuum line to suck out the gunk while using their flughing fluid, while BMW doesn't vacuum.


----------



## YeaYeaYea (Feb 11, 2004)

540 M-Sport said:


> Saw that too, and had it changed in my 01 540 at 30k. I now think this is unnecessarily early...(esp. at the $350+ the dealer charges to change tranny and diff). Since BMW recommends 15k service intervals, I would think 45k or 60k would be much more reasonable interval.


In my case, 60,000 miles was too long. The tranny failed at 52,000 miles. The repair was $1800, a lot more than $350. A reputable shop could probably do it for less. The transmission acted strangely again one year later, so when the lease was up, it was gone.


----------

